# DJI Osmo 2



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Just ordered one and I should have it by the end of the month.

I've been really intrigued and amazed by the motorized gimbal on my drone so thought I'd buy a handheld one which incorporates your mobile phone.

It strikes me that despite providing fairly good video capabilities without stabilisation end user takeup of phone video has been limited.

For me this is a game changer as cost is low at £129 and most people have a phone capable of chucking out fairly decent 1080p or 4k video already.

Anyone else been tempted?






Will post some stuff once it arrives.


----------

